# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  وفاه الفنانه تاج حيدر( بنت ابو عصام في مسلسل باب الحاره)

## روحي في ذكراك

الفنانة الشابة السورية تاج حيدر قد توفيت متأثرة بجروحها جراء حادث سيارة أليم عندما كانت مع عائلتها في الطريق إلى اللاذقية و لم تذكر المصادر شيئاً عن وفاة أحد من عائلتها 
هذا و الفنانة تاج حيدر قد اشتهرت بعد مسلسل الزير سالم حيث قامت بدور ابنة كليب 
ثم قامت بعدة أدوار جميلة في مسلسلات مثل ( الخوالي - ابناء القهر - عصر الجنون - بكرة احلى - الانتظار - و أخيراً باب الحارة بجزئيه )


هذا و إن تاج حيدر طالبة اقتصاد سنة رابعة بجامعة دمشق 
للفقيدة الغفران و لأهلها الصبر و السلوان

----------


## شفايف وردية

مشكورة علىالخبرية
وحزنتينا
واجد
وأين تقبل التعازي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الله يرحم جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
توقعت أن الخبر مزحه 

يسلموووووووو خيه عالخبر

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قرأت في أحد المنتديات أن الخبر إشاعة
لأنه تم الإتصال بأحد المخرجين وقال ( فسقانه ما بها شي )

والله أعلم بس الأغلبية يقولون أنه إشاعة
وشكـــــرا لك أختي على نقل الخبر

----------


## شوق الربيع

الله يرحم جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
توقعت أن الخبر مزحه 




تحياااااتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

الله يرحم موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

تحياتي

----------


## دموع الوحدة

الله يرحم جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أني بعد قرأت إن الخبر إشاعه وماهو صحيح <<< ما اتخيلها ما تمثل في باب الحارة الجزء الثالث

مشكورة خيتووو على النقل 

تقبلي مروري
دموع الوحدة

----------


## shosh

الله يرحم جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
قريت باكتر من منتدى انو الخبر اشاعة
تقبلي مروري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اذا توفت اجلها بعد شنو نسوي الله يرحمها ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*

*بس يمكن اشاعه..*

*مشكورة اختي عالخبر.*

----------


## لحن الخلود

وانا بعد سمعت انه اشاعة 
 يسلمو على الخبر 
 والله يرحم الجميع برحمته

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

يسلموا على المرور وعلى المشاركه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## حكاية حب

إني كماان ظنيته مزحه أو إشااعه 
كلش ماظنيت حقيقه 
يالله يعني الحين بااب الحاره مرح تكوون مووجوده فيه 
بس يالله شنقول كلنا في هذا الطريق 
وهذاا قضااء الله وقدره
بس زعلت عليه 
يالله شكراً عالخبر المووثووق

----------


## واحد فاضي

الخبر إشااااااااااااااااعه 

والقصه ان هيه ويا أهلها شافوا حادث على طريق اللاذقيه 

والحادث مرررره  قوي أغمي عليها 

عموماً هيه ما يهم أمرها بصراحه 

لوماتت الله يرحمها ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات  .......

ولو ما ماتت ......يخليها وتمثل الجزء الثالث ههههههه


تحياتي

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

بعيداً عن الفن والتمثيل ، فهي تبقى إنسانة سواء أجادت الدور التمثيلي أم لم تجد ؟ فهي في نظري مجرد إنسانة ؟ ولا أستطيع أن أفصح عن إعجابي بها رغم ما تحمل من ملامح جمالية هي من صنع الله ولكن للأسف لم توظفه ولم تسخره في الوجه الصحيح ولم تصنه كما يصون الصائغ مجوهراته النفيسة ؟ على كل حال هناك سر دفين في قلبي إزاء هذه الفنانة بالذات ولا أود أن أخفيه عن الجميع ..؟؟ فليس بيني وبين من أحب سر أخفيه ؟ فهذه الفنانة تتميز بإسم جميل جداً فهي تاج وأبوها حيدر وما أحلى أن يرصع التاج بالعاج وتغتسل الملكة بالماء والكوثر ..!! ولكن هيهات أن تكون مثل هذه الفنانة من اللواتي وهبن أنفسهن لخدمة الفن الراقي والعفيف .. فلم أجد من الفنانات بشتى جنسياتهم غير هز الوسط وإبراز المفاتن ونفخ البراطم وشد الوجه حتى يبدون أكثر أناقة وجمالاً ، وكل ذلك في كوم والزواج المتعدد مع أكثر من فنان ومخرج ومنتج كوم ثاني فحدث ولا حرج عن عالم الفن والفنانين بالذات فالرجال لهم حديث خاص ، ويقتصر حديثنا عن الفنانات وما يخفين من أسرار المهنة لا أريد أن أثرثر أكثر حتى لا يكون حديثي أخطر وأخطر .. كما أود أن أختم باحترامي للفنانة القديرة الذي أحببتها عن جد هي الفنانة أمينة رزق وهي الفنانة التي رحلت قبل بضعة أعوام حيث كانت تؤدي أدوارها بعيداً عن المساومات الرخيصة وإن كان هناك ماخفي عنّي فأنا رغم كل ذلك أحسدها على أدائها الجميل فقد عاشت عزباء وتوفيت عزباء وتزوجت فقط الفن ولا غير ..!!!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## روائع القصص

ياعليالحين من الي بيمثل دورها في الجزء الثالثتتوقعو تمثل

----------

